# One way to carry concealed



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Quite a few of my friends have told me to start blogging about tactical/prep' stuff. So I did! Here's one on how I like to carry concealed. AIWB has been around for many years, but still isn't as well known as the other methods. 

Let me know what you think.

http://knowledgeskillgear.com/how-to-optimize-aiwb-carry.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe when I loose 50 more pounds I can appendix carry , for now pocket carry in a pocket holster or about 3:30 IWB are my go to rigs


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

A good concealable, defensible, carry! Pull a little bit of shirt out, and it can't be seen. Instantly obtainable, one handed.

My favorite is a S&W 637 that has been thru their custom shop, with a trigger job, and a hook on the right grip, that disappears under clothing, but a belt covers the trigger. I found out that it needs some lubrication, if worn such.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am in Florida and I want to purchase a weapon for carry and conceal any advice in what weapon should I purchase?


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

greenboy said:


> I am in Florida and I want to purchase a weapon for carry and conceal any advice in what weapon should I purchase?


http://knowledgeskillgear.com/good-first-gun.html

Already did that one. Let me know if it helps or not.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

greenboy said:


> I am in Florida and I want to purchase a weapon for carry and conceal any advice in what weapon should I purchase?



whatever you are trained and skilled with 

so this will depend on your skill level , training , and dress

how do you dress , what do you perceive as your target 

what is your skill level , what training do you have what do you plan to get and how often do you plan to practice 


if you asked , I live in Florida I have never driven before and have no licenses what should I purchase for an auto.

thinking about an auto how big are you terain , what will you haul , what is you price range , will you get appropriate licensing 

we can help you some and point you in the right direction but you need to answer the questions to guide the choice , then go do your own assessment of the options suggested


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

greenboy said:


> I am in Florida and I want to purchase a weapon for carry and conceal any advice in what weapon should I purchase?


Did the article help at all or was it too generic? As greencountypete points out, there are lots of variables. I'm happy to give specifics if you're willing to share some (non revealing) personal details.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Gabriel , good article presenting another option and how to optimize it , but I will disagree on one point , where you said only a shoulder holster can compete with a AIWB for sneaky draw

pocket carry , is ultra discreet , and you can have your hand on the gun just about any time and no one is the wiser 

soem have issues with pocket holsters this helps allot , I tried soft pocket holsters and did not like them http://www.alabamaholster.com/product/front-pocket-holster/

if you have a particular brand of pants that has a pocket shape you want matched , make a template that fits perfect in your pocket and they can make the holster to fit the shape

and you need to train yourself to not use that pocket for anything else , no keys no change , it is your gun pocket , well almost you can use a thin wallet empty or nearly empty in front of the holstered gun between the holster and the front of your pants to even further break up the outline that I have realized no one is really looking for


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete. I'll have to give it to you on the pocket holster because there's so many styles of pockets. To clarify my "sneaky" comment, what I meant is that by having the gun in front of you it hides that classic and tell tale sign of "elbow up, elbow down" movement. It's an excellent option for the small guns.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've always preferred large caliber, large frame handguns such as my Redhawk .44 mag and my Taurus 9mm, which really makes genuinely concealed carry somewhat difficult. Fortunately, it's not always a bad thing if people know you came prepared.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've tried this before and don't like it.. First off, I'm thin, so it actually shows worse for me. Especially if I have a full size gun and I'm walking into the wind.

Next, when I sit down, OUCH... It's not comfortable at all. It pokes and sticks me.. 

And the draw.. Not natural... 

I carry mine inside the belt, but outside my pants, unless I am wearing a short shirt, then I'll put it inside my waste band to hide the end of the barrel.

I carry mine just behind my hip. It shows the least there, and when I bend, it doesn't poke me, nor does it get in the way when I sit. IT's also a very natural draw for me from that area.. 

I used to like a full sized gun, but I've really taken a shining to smaller guns that use a 9mm Makarov with barrels mounted to the frame... Crazy accurate little guns..

No matter where you like to carry yours... CARRY ON!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think many people wear their pants down at their hips , look back at old uniforms where the waist is high If you have your belt buckle to your navel then It would work but that isn't where many pants are designed to be work or where many of us wear them , so it is something to try and see if it works for you but It may not 

for a while I used a cheap blackhawk IWB that just had the one clip , stuck it in the pocket of my jeans and left the grip of the pistol stick out it was right at my belt line , and wore my shirt un-tucked , that covered fine , but I was also wearing longer than normal shirts , there is a company not far from me Duluth trading they make t-shirts that are longer than normal shirts they call them long tail t's


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you might find a double think holster belt very usefull , they give a lot more support than a standard leather belt but no one needs be any the wiser that your belt had much stiffer stronger supportive construction


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you might find a double think holster belt very usefull , they give a lot more support than a standard leather belt but no one needs be any the wiser that your belt had much stiffer stronger supportive construction


You talking to the OP or me? If me, I wear harness strap leather belts.. real thick, and nice and wide...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> You talking to the OP or me? If me, I wear harness strap leather belts.. real thick, and nice and wide...


op and everyone else 

the leather guy here locally makes a double thick stiched belt that has almost no stretch to it that really works to hide the added weight you carrying and keeps your piece right where you put it and not sagging


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was thinking a bit more like this 1940s 10th mountain division uniform http://digital.denverlibrary.org/cdm/singleitem/collection/p15330coll22/id/11195/rec/1


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah.. Like I said. my belts are harness strap leather... I buy them now from a guy that makes them from strap leathe.. Before I got them in Indiana made by Amish... about 1/4" - 3/8" thick... They last a life time... Well.. for a whole lotta years, but I got several...


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

greenboy said:


> I am in Florida and I want to purchase a weapon for carry and conceal any advice in what weapon should I purchase?


For starters, change your profile pic....Channing Tatum? No. As for your firearm, I would first choose a caliber that you are comfortable with, whether it be 9mm, .38, .40, .45, or other. I would then find a gun that is comfortable to wear when carrying concealed. As for getting your CWP, don't mail it in if you haven't already...find a Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services around your area because you will get your CWP faster. It took my friend 6 weeks to get his but it only took me 2 weeks.......but seriously, please change the pic :yuck:


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

greenboy said:


> I am in Florida and I want to purchase a weapon for carry and conceal any advice in what weapon should I purchase?


I can't tell you which gun, without knowing a bunch of other stuff, and even then we'd be speaking generically. Guns, particularly handguns, are very personal weapons...What fits me, may not fit you.

I will give you two pieces of advice...

1. If you're not the kind of person to burn at least a box of shells a month in practice, the .38spl and the 9x19 (common 9mm) are about the largest cartridges you'll shoot well. The .380 in an auto or a 32 magnum in a revolver is about the minimum caliber you want. So base your choices accordingly.

2. Make sure the weapon fits your hand. Since this is going to be a concealed carry firearm, you probably are going to use something smaller than a service sized pistol or revolver. Pick up the unloaded weapon and keep it pointed downward. Now, look at something about 20 feet away, close your eyes and align the gun with the target with your eyes closed. Then look at the sights to see where you are actually aiming.

Some guns will fit you much better than others. A gunfight is not like shooting targets on the range. Chances are, it's going to be in less than good light, fairly close and extremely quick. That's why you need good training on the concealed carry laws in your state, good situational awareness and a firearm that you can hit something with in bad conditions.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm left handed and carry a full size Springfield XD and use an Alien Gear IWB holster carried at 8:00. AIWB is alright with a subcompact handgun, but I would never carry there. If you had a discharge, there are some major arteries in that area you could hit. 

This is just my opinion.

Bob


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am planning to go to Washington DC and then to Florida is any way to carry a gun in your car without violating the different states Law, I was told to buy a spacial safe and keep the weapons in the trunk but I am not sure, I want to keep my gun under my seat, where it belongs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

greenboy said:


> I am planning to go to Washington DC and then to Florida is any way to carry a gun in your car without violating the different states Law, I was told to buy a spacial safe and keep the weapons in the trunk but I am not sure, I want to keep my gun under my seat, where it belongs.


you will be driving through mostly friendly states after your out of Maryland as for DC park your car in VA and take the bus , others may have more info but I was under the impression that unless you have a badge you best not be carrying anything in DC. while locked in the trunk ammo locked separate is the way to legally transport across most of the rest of the USA it may not be good enough in DC they operate under their own miss guided regime our nations capital is not of the nation 

the USCCA is a good reference for what you must do to be legal in each state you don't want to trust info received on the net and not backed up with a solid reference you can check https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/travel/


you should have a CCL in your home state for starters if that home state is FL and you don't carry in DC or MD your set all the way form the map


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Part two: http://knowledgeskillgear.com/appendix-carry-holster-talk.html


----------

